# Best supplement for recovery?



## Doublebase (Dec 9, 2008)

What supplement helps the best with recovery?  Creatine?


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 9, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> What supplement helps the best with recovery?  Creatine?



I am pretty sure you hit the nail on the head. Creatine is the best IMO (non hormal/anabolic that is)


----------



## ironbull (Dec 9, 2008)

im not 100% sure but i think there was a study that showed positive effects on recovery due to citrulline malate
could be wrong


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2008)

I just recently asked GoLdeN M 07 this very same question and he claims Fish oil works wonders.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 9, 2008)

EAA's or BCAA's are stellar as well, depending on your goals and diet.

also, taurine because it is cheap and works well.


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 9, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I just recently asked GoLdeN M 07 this very same question and he claims Fish oil works wonders.



I'm surprised he had time to respond in between taking Merberka's advice and sticking them up his butt


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Berto (Dec 9, 2008)

BCAAs and Glutamine are proven to assist in recovery.  That's why mixing Xtend from Scivation with some unflavored carbs is a great post-workout drink.


----------



## nni (Dec 9, 2008)

Berto said:


> BCAAs and Glutamine are proven to assist in recovery.  That's why mixing Xtend from Scivation with some unflavored carbs is a great post-workout drink.



not really.


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 10, 2008)

Im not really sure if creatine would be for "recovery" per say...I'd say for recovery-BCAA's, protein, and possibly cit mal but have done little research on the latter.


----------



## Berto (Dec 10, 2008)

nni said:


> not really.



Oh no?

Stimulatory effect of glutamine on glycogen accumulation in human skeletal muscle -- Varnier et al. 269 (2): E309 -- AJP - Endocrinology and Metabolism

Glutamine may be more of a stretch, but I'd love to see you attack BCAAs with more than a 2-word response.


----------



## nni (Dec 10, 2008)

glutamine is a stretch and there is as much research pro as there is con. i personally do not recommend it. i prefer a carb eaa mix pwo for recovery and honestly feel that bcaa's are extremely overrated. ive seen no difference between bcaa and a comparable amount of protein. there are compounds that help me with recovery, but of the basics i stick with eaa and carbs. (yes i am aware bcaa's are contained within eaa's, i just feel the complete eaa is a better choice)


----------



## Berto (Dec 10, 2008)

nni said:


> glutamine is a stretch and there is as much research pro as there is con. i personally do not recommend it. i prefer a carb eaa mix pwo for recovery and honestly feel that bcaa's are extremely overrated. ive seen no difference between bcaa and a comparable amount of protein. there are compounds that help me with recovery, but of the basics i stick with eaa and carbs. (yes i am aware bcaa's are contained within eaa's, i just feel the complete eaa is a better choice)



Yeah I did forget to mention that EAAs in this study showed that ingesting EAAs along with carbohydrates during exercise result in a very significant reduction in protein degradation while causing a decrease in cortisol levels.

I'm down with that.


----------



## samadamsboyee (Dec 11, 2008)

I prefer to just eat and take a frickin nap


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 12, 2008)

nni said:


> glutamine is a stretch and there is as much research pro as there is con. i personally do not recommend it. i prefer a carb eaa mix pwo for recovery and honestly feel that bcaa's are extremely overrated. ive seen no difference between bcaa and a comparable amount of protein. there are compounds that help me with recovery, but of the basics i stick with eaa and carbs. (yes i am aware bcaa's are contained within eaa's, i just feel the complete eaa is a better choice)



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/93772-eaa-s-vs-bcaa-s.html


----------

